# Sobralia in Peru



## gonewild (Jul 13, 2013)

Sobralia sp. growing wild in Peru.







This plant has actually been able to regenerate itself on a road constriction site within a short time. The last time I was at this location it was a bare dirt flat area during the construction of the Trans Oceanic Highway. Three years later it is a grass field with this beautiful orchid growing, blooming and setting seed.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 13, 2013)

A beauty!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, that's promising and inspirational. I know it's the same way around here, some orchids don't handle change/construction/etc well. Others seems to do just fine with it, if not thrive.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful flower. It must be quite an experience to see these growing wild.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes this genus provides most lovely flowers!!!! Too bad that they are so short lived!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## John M (Jul 17, 2013)

That is really beautiful! Does anybody have an idea of the name?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice. It doesn't surprise me that it recolonizes easily - many terrestrial orchids are plants that benefit from disturbance - mechanical or otherwise.


----------

